
Rising CO2 Levels May Trigger Cognitive Impairment, Says New Study - conse_lad
https://sparkonit.com/2020/04/30/rising-co2-levels-may-trigger-cognitive-impairment/
======
perl4ever
I was having some symptoms that I couldn't identify a cause of, and after a
friend mentioned it, I got an indoor CO2 monitor (to accompany my CO monitor),
and what it shows is interesting albeit inconclusive.

On a daily basis, it shows lows of maybe 400 ppm, which is similar to
outdoors. Usually it shows highs of maybe 1000 ppm overnight, which I think is
from exhalation, unless it's my furnace. But sometimes it gets up to 1500-2000
ppm, which seems kind of high, and makes me wonder what the cause is or if
there are any health effects.

For a while, I thought that the high levels were causing headaches and mental
impairment, but the correlation seems to have broken down, so maybe it was
just a coincidence.

Anyway, I think that realistically, direct health effects of CO2 are not going
to be the most relevant aspect of climate change, since people generally do
tolerate living indoors.

------
paypalcust83
_There is absolutely no air shortage whatsoever._

(Discretely opens a can of Perri-air.)

------
jeffrallen
Idiocracy.

(which my auto correct promptly changed to democracy... He he....)

